# The paint can gasification cook stove- a prepper must have DIY



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok. I saw this on another channel's video so I opted to build a better one that did not require strange steel cans of various sizes and complex procedures to JB weld etc etc etc. This design is low cost, durable, effective and can be scavenged in the wastelands. Paint cans? check. Screws? Check. This can also be made with a manual juice can opener instead of a drill and uni-bit. Every part can be easily had anywhere in the urban US and even further out. They are extremely efficient and use probably a tenth of the wood a normal hobo stove will go through per meal. This thing cuts your wood consumption down bigtime and still provides an ample cooking flame that is both smoke free AND low profile. With a tin foil windscreen around it...this thing is all but stealth. I have cooked substance meals off my little trusty hobo stove but this thing is something else. I could prepare a whole big meal using a quarter of the wood off that and remain warm off sticks and twigs and biomass like leaves, dry grasses or just about any combustible plant material. A single wooden pallet and a hatchet could keep me warm for the better part of a week and cook my food / sterilize my water. Peanut shells? No problem. Cow dung? No problem. Smoke? none. Smell? Minimal. Visibility? Negligible. _A true prepper tool if ever I did build one.










_


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

I will have to try this out. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

That is great !! I can you give more detailed instructions for DUMMIES?? I would like to make this and show how as a women's church project. Thanks...


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Just buy a gallon paint can and a pint paint can. Drill or punch holes all along the bottom of the gallon can, then around the top of the pint can. Take the lid of the pint can and trace a hole in the center of the gallon can lid, then you cut it out. After that, take three or four self tapping screws and secure the pint can under the hole by it's mouth. Then take four long bolts and set them in the lid of the gallon to act as a pot stand.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Leon said:


> Just buy a gallon paint can and a pint paint can. Drill or punch holes all along the bottom of the gallon can, then around the top of the pint can. Take the lid of the pint can and trace a hole in the center of the gallon can lid, then you cut it out. After that, take three or four self tapping screws and secure the pint can under the hole by it's mouth. Then take four long bolts and set them in the lid of the gallon to act as a pot stand.


Thanks....


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

That's great Leon. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Watch me use it to make prepper soup. It really is that simple. Screws, both sizes of paint cans a drill or can opener and wallah-


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing....


----------

